# Saint Saens N0.3



## pookeyhead (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been trying to find the perfect (in my opinion) recording of Saint Saens Symphony No.3 for longer than I can remember, and never found it... then completely by chance I heard a recording that someone was streaming the other day, and I think I found it. The problem is, I've no idea what the recording is.

I hope this doesn't breach any rules, but I can think of no other way of finding out what recording this is without letting you hear it.

There's a link to an extract hosted on my own webspace here.

http://www.david-gregory.co.uk/saens-no-3.mp3

Can someone identify the recording so I can buy the CD please?


----------



## pookeyhead (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry.... this should probably be "identifying music" thread... Mods.. please move.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

You're probably not expecting recommendations here... but have you heard Michel Plasson's recording? I find it not only very clear and transparent, but also EXCELLENT in holding the tension and the energy. It somehow succeeds in being both relaxed and tense at the same time! Some other records succeed in neither, being stiff & lazy!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

There are number of recordings of this excellent work. The list is here on Wikipedia.

My copy is the one recorded by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony with Berj Zamkochian at the organ, which I think was an Allen digital model.

The other, especially with Michael Murray as the organist, should make for a much better performance.

Kh ♫


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> There are number of recordings of this excellent work. The list is here on Wikipedia.
> 
> My copy is the one recorded by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony with Berj Zamkochian at the organ, which I think was an Allen digital model.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have the one with organist Michael Murray and the Eugene Ormandy led Philadelphia Orchestra. I, too, think it is an excellent rendition of this most lyrical of symphonies.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Krummhorn said:


> There are number of recordings of this excellent work. The list is here on Wikipedia.
> 
> My copy is the one recorded by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony with Berj Zamkochian at the organ, which I think was an Allen digital model.
> 
> ...


Of those two, I've only heard the Charles Munch recording, but it is such a marvel I would readily call that one a "Must Have."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A dark horse S-S 3rd Symphony, but it's the one that went on my iPod. James Depreist with the Royal Stockholm SO, Hans Fagius organ. In a "99 Most Essential" download, currently $5.99. Originally a BIS recording I believe. Excellent performance and sound. Lots other good S-S stuff here as well!

http://www.amazon.com/99-Most-Essen...sr=1-1&keywords=99+most+essential+saint-saens


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Chung, then Dutoit are my faves. :tiphat:


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

For me the best recording of the Saint Saens 3rd has always been the Berlin P O under James Levine. The Organ entry is superb and to my mind the only one that explodes the way it should.







The Dukas coupling is also best in class.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe have a look through the Saturday Symphony thread pertaining to the SS3:
http://www.talkclassical.com/31916-ss-03-05-14-a.html?highlight=saint+saens


----------



## pookeyhead (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone got any idea what recording it is I posted at the top of the thread?


----------



## oldwhig (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, it looks like this is the one you're looking for:

http://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saëns-O...&keywords=barenboim+chicago+saint+saens+organ


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

KenOC said:


> A dark horse S-S 3rd Symphony, but it's the one that went on my iPod. James Depreist with the Royal Stockholm SO, Hans Fagius organ. In a "99 Most Essential" download, currently $5.99. Originally a BIS recording I believe. Excellent performance and sound. Lots other good S-S stuff here as well!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/99-Most-Essen...sr=1-1&keywords=99+most+essential+saint-saens


I'll second the (two years later).


----------

